

Notes on the Synthesis of Form (1964) [pdf] - sebastianconcpt
http://monoskop.org/images/f/ff/Alexander_Christopher_Notes_on_the_Synthesis_of_Form.pdf

======
sebastianconcpt
From Alexander's work, there is this interesting notion of a _graph of
solutions_ where the design had decided what has higher priority to get solved
and what has less priority.

An assertive design is more in line with the kind of experiences that people
(users) want to have.

When done well this should translates to market fit.

Wonder how many techniques we could use to improve our capacity to do
synthesis.

Cosmovision (Weltanschauung) comes to mind.

------
germinalphrase
I'm more familiar with CA's "A Pattern Language" and would liek to dig a
little further. Anyone know of an additional resource?

------
skilesare
A lot of this is fleshed out in his more recent nature of order series.

